# My Dust Collector Setup



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is a sketch of how I want to locate my DC. Note that it is mounted over 8' above the floor, hanging from the roof rafters. The hose from the saw, etc will go to a pre-chip separator before going to the DC. Only fine dust will be blown out into the ourside. I live in a rural area, so dust won't be a problem. The only question I have is; will the location of the DC affect the CFM and ability to collect chips. My reason for the DC location was to eliminate as much ducting as possible. [Too much duct, too much friction, hence lower velocity, right?]


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

How do you plan to collect the fine dust? I have been intriqued by bagless systems, but most I have seen shoot the dust into a dumpster or garbage can.

Thanks


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't plan to collect the fine dust. I just will blow it to the four winds. Since I live in a rural area [no neighbors], no problem. If you have to collect the dust, direct the exhaust down into a barrel.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Ron, I think you will be fine. Resistance to flow (static pressure) does increase with the length in the ducting so this should work to your advantage. Not having the filter will also increase air flow. Be sure to check your motor amps to insure your overloading it.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

A cyclone separator will catch the fine dust too


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

A cyclone separator will catch the fine dust too
Costs money. I already have all the other parts needed.


----------

